# warning



## alan g (Jun 9, 2008)

does any one know what to do about being involved with a very suspect english builder in the Coimbra area he is still operating in and around the Lousa area and st ill has people chasing him for completion of works i know this as we were victims ourselves can he be stopped? or is there another way(legal of course!)
please advise so that other people do not end up losing there hard earned money and have the heartache that goes with it


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

alan g said:


> does any one know what to do about being involved with a very suspect english builder in the Coimbra area he is still operating in and around the Lousa area and st ill has people chasing him for completion of works i know this as we were victims ourselves can he be stopped? or is there another way(legal of course!)
> please advise so that other people do not end up losing there hard earned money and have the heartache that goes with it


I fear this thread may be a non starter Alan, as we can't allow name and shame on here for legal reasons - however if you get answers as to how to stop him that will be a help. Here in Spain we would issue a denuncia, but not sure if you have a similar thing.

I dont pay people until the work is done here, and if they dont like it then I dont use them


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi

There are only 2 ways to solve problems - the good way and the legal way. The good way is by pressure and good sense from both parties to come to a conclusion. The legal way is having a lawyer dealing with the situation in court.

If you have legal right on your side you should go for it. If by any chance the contract on your house or other didn't protect you, you are in deep sh....

Other crative ways..... I don't know exactly what is the case/problem so I don't know if this applies. - In portugal there is a company called "o Homem de Fraque", which provides a funny service. It puts a man dressed in black chasing the debtor to any place h goes. After a while the shame is so big that the problem and debt is paid. 

Maybe it would help you. I don't know the cost of this service but I know they have a some success.

regards

Paulo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Paul Sard said:


> Hi
> 
> There are only 2 ways to solve problems - the good way and the legal way. The good way is by pressure and good sense from both parties to come to a conclusion. The legal way is having a lawyer dealing with the situation in court.
> 
> ...


Is that legal


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Is that legal


yes. because you don't intervien. you are just a black shadow chacing 

visit the site. they have english version as well


----------

